# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek Romantische Relaties

## N. Koudenburg

Aan de Rijksuniversiteit Groningen loopt op dit moment een onderzoek naar communicatie in romantische relaties. Hiervoor zijn we op zoek naar deelnemers van 18 jaar of ouder, die op dit moment een relatie hebben. Om mee te doen kun je de vragenlijst via deze link de vragenlijst invullen: https://ugroningenbss.qualtrics.com/...ouRfgnNk9ByVCY

Het invullen duurt maximaal 10 minuten, waarmee je inzicht krijgt in de communicatie in de relatie met jouw partner en een bijdrage levert aan de wetenschap.

Alvast heel hartelijk dank voor je deelname!

----------

